# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Reify-3D Solus DLP Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

A new DLP-based SLA 3D printer is about to hit Indiegogo.  Reify-3D, a Tawain-based company has produced the Solus 3D printer.  The printer will come without the DLP projector and be priced at around $1,000.  More details on the Reify-3D Solus can be found here: http://3dprint.com/16485/reify-solus-dlp-3d-printer/

Here are some of the specs of this new machine:

Printer Size: 24 x 28.5 x 40 cm
Printer Weight: 6kg

*Using XGA (1024×768) Projector:*
14.5 x 11 x 20cm build volume
50-140 microns resolution

*Using HD (1920×1080) Projector*
14.5 x 8.2 x 20cm build volume
25-76 microns resolution

Check out the printer below, which features many key innovations, including extendable legs to fit various projectors, and a nonstick resin chamber:

----------


## RedSox2013

Hey guys, the Solus has just launched on Indiegogo:  https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...dlp-3d-printer

Starting at $999 without projector

----------


## Reify 3D

Thank you for sharing our information Brian and our launch news RedSox2013.

If anyone has any questions about Solus, please feel free to ask.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Brief overview of our most recent article on you guys:  
Reify-3D, a startup based in Taiwan but founded by Canadian Mark Kuhnlein, has launched a fixed Indiegogo campaign to raise $50K by December 13th for their 3D printer, the Solus, which boasts higher print quality, less print failure, great affordability, and durability — all wrapped into one — based on their new peeling technology which eliminates the need for you to replace or re-coat your resin tank. See more: http://3dprint.com/24989/reify3d-indiegogo-solus/ ‎

Below is a photo of the Solus 3D printer:

----------


## Reify 3D

Here's a picture of some earmolds we just printed for one of our backers. They were sliced at 70 microns Z and the surface quality is excellent.

earmolds.jpg

Mark

----------


## Joseph Osborn

I've been looking at getting a Form1+ for a while now, but the more I look at costs and output quality, it seems like a DLP-based printer is the way to go.  The laser and peel subsystems within the FormLabs printer seem to be too error-prone for my liking.  This Solus machine here seems like a great alternative.  The thing I can't get beyond is that the projector is in no way tied into the chassis-- a simple bump of the table will likely cause an artifact in the print.  I can understand the need to keep costs down, but is having the projector simply sitting in front of the printer really a good compromise?

----------


## Reify 3D

We have done extensive testing with the projector sitting unattached in front the printer and it works fine. That being said, many people have asked about this so we are discussing alternative designs.

----------


## nicanor76

Easy solution is to attach both printer and projector to the same piece of wood (or another sheet material).   Having a custom-made base could be a good option for some people to buy.  Now how to make mounting holes to fit any projector is the hard part, straps is the easy way but not the prettiest.  

Best of luck with the campaign!  Happy to see home-based DLPs are finally seeing light.

----------


## Reify 3D

It would be simple for us to add 3 or 4 holes to the base plate that can be used as mounting holes. The projector mounting layouts are usually included with every projector or are easy enough to find online. 

For larger build areas, the projector needs to be further away from the mirror. The base plate would need to be quite large if we hope to keep it as flexible as it is now. I'm hoping there's a good solution, but we haven't thought of one yet.

----------


## nicanor76

A free solution is to provide a print file specific for the popular printers that the customer can print on their own, this way it doesn't have to be a "one size fits all" product.

----------


## Reify 3D

> A free solution is to provide a print file specific for the popular printers that the customer can print on their own, this way it doesn't have to be a "one size fits all" product.


That's an interesting idea. If our print area was larger people could use Solus to print their own projector mount.  :Smile: 


Currently, we're discussing adding a simple projector "sled" that is attached to the base plate with one or two rails. Similar to the rip fence design on a circular saw. This should keep build and shipping costs low so that it is still a very affordable printer for research applications.

----------


## chekming1225

I see the picture show that, the projector emits beams of light to a mirror. The light travel 90 degree to the resin tank. How would this be calibrated to get a shape, non-distorted image onto the resin take base? 

Will this method better than SLA laser light source?

----------


## Reify 3D

They both have their advantages and disadvantages. 

Consumer laser-based SLA printers usually have a laser with a dot size of around 300 microns so this is the smallest feature size you will be able to print. But because of their mirror galvo system they are able to move the laser in a straight line, usually in about 1 micron steps. DLP printers are able to offer XY resolutions often well below 100 or even 50 microns but the image is made up of an array of square pixels (or sometimes diamond pixels depending on the DLP chip pixel orientation).  

The galvos used in most lower cost printers are quite affordable at around 100 USD on Aliexpress. I know the new Form1+ has an upgraded laser so it should cost more, but still likely much cheaper than a DLP projector.

Laser-based printers are often much slower as they need to draw the whole print layer one line at a time. DLP printers can project a whole layer at a single time so if you are printing large, multiple or complex objects the time difference can be very significant.

Whereas the XY resolution for most DLP printers is dependent on the build area (except something like a Prodways' printer which has a moving light engine), it doesn't matter for SLA printers. But if you print near the outside of build area the laser dot won't be circular anymore due to the angle at which the beam intersects the build plane. Imagine shining a flashlight on a wall and directing the beam sideways.

There are likely more pros and cons I'm forgetting, but I think I've listed the basics.

To calibrate Solus we project a grid and calibration object onto the build plane and adjust the mirror until the grid is rectangular. We then measure the object image to calculate the XY scaling. If you need highly accurate prints then it is best to print the calibration object in opposite corners of the build area and measure them and adjust your scaling and mirror alignment as necessary. This also helps compensate for any resin shrinkage. It sounds complex, but it only takes a few minutes once you learn the process.

----------


## Reify 3D

Here are a couple of examples of the detail we can achieve printing at 25 microns XY and 20 Z. They were both designed by Jewels Cottage from Delhi, India.

The raised features on the earring are about 100 microns and the channels are about 200 microns. The holes in the center of the smaller braiding are 100 microns and 125 on the outer braiding. 


DSC07093.jpg
DSC07095.jpg

----------


## Reify 3D

Just a quick update for anybody who's interested. We've spent the last couple months working hard on a new printer that eliminates the earlier concerns of an unmounted projector and open mirror. It will also have a much smaller footprint and improved speed. I just printed a 28mm miniature with MakerJuice SF sliced at 25 microns Z with a speed of 700 layers/hour. 

We are not quite ready to release it yet but here's a test print of its XY resolution.

----------


## sitio

very very nice info, thanks for sharing

----------


## nicanor76

looking good, can't wait to see the next model when ready

----------


## Reify 3D

Here's a 26mm Yoda from our new Mini Solus. It's all in the details  :Smile:

----------


## chekming1225

This is very good base on this picture.

----------


## Joseph Osborn

That Yoda looks very nice.  What kind of DLP projector are you using to achieve these fine results?  Are you modifying the focus mechanism to get down to 25µm in the X-Y plane?  How large of a printing envelope or box do you have at that resolution?

----------


## eric3000

Coming soon, Mini Solus! from their facebook page!Mini Solus coming soon 2015.jpg

----------


## Reify 3D

Hi,

We are ready to launch our redesigned printer. It's a high-resolution DLP-based SLA printer that is specifically designed for the jewelry and miniatures market. It offers an XY resolution from 25 microns XY (48x27x80mm build area) up to 42 microns XY (80x45x80mm). 

It features many improvements over the original model including an enclosed body and mirror, magnetic projector mount, upgraded motor drivers, CNC'd arm and 15mm solid build plate, treated first surface mirror, genuine quartz and friction hinges for the lid. The long-lasting and smooth peeling method is the same as on the original though and the key to our incredible level of detail and professional surface finish. 

It runs using Creation Workshop software and in unison with the InFocus In8606HD or Vivitek H1185HD projectors (not included). The price is US$2299. If you would like to learn more, please visit http://www.reify-3d.com









*Poseidon was modeled by Gilles-Alexandre Deschaud

----------


## raysspl

Looks promising. All the best!

----------


## chekming1225

Will you make a bigger print volumn version, for say 160x160x160mm? Thanks.

----------


## richardphat

Hey Reify, about our discussion last time, have you ever consider a large print area DLP printer?

----------


## Reify 3D

Currently, we are focusing on ultra high-resolution printing. As explained earlier in this thread, with DLP printers an increased print area means reduced resolution (unless you move the light engine like Prodways).

----------


## chekming1225

Put the projector a bit backward can give you bigger image on the building platform, given that the image is still shape enough. Then we can have a bigger print out.

----------


## Reify 3D

> Put the projector a bit backward can give you bigger image on the building platform, given that the image is still shape enough. Then we can have a bigger print out.


Of course this is possible but the XY resolution will be decreased. Our current focus is high resolution for jewelry, miniatures, medical and materials research.

----------


## Reify 3D

Our customer just printed a super mini Marvin...about 2mm tall!

----------


## Reify 3D

Here's an example of jewelry print from Solus at 25 XY and 25 Z. Crisp and smooth.

----------


## Reify 3D

Possibly our best print yet! 43mm tall Spartan modeled by Scythe.

----------


## Reify 3D

Here's another print of a model done by ZBrush extraordinaire, Scythe. Also printed in Spot A HT with additional black pigment.

----------


## Reify 3D

Another model from a Zbrush wizard, Hector Moran, printed by Monger Designs on a Solus printer at 25 microns XY and Z. She's about 45mm tall.

----------


## adamweller

These images of the mini's are really good, was there any clean up on those?

----------


## Reify 3D

> These images of the mini's are really good, was there any clean up on those?


Just a quick rinse with IPA.

----------


## adamweller

Thanks for the reply, really impressed, stunning prints at that size.

newb question, but what is IPA?

----------


## Reify 3D

> Thanks for the reply, really impressed, stunning prints at that size.
> 
> newb question, but what is IPA?


Isopropyl alcohol.

----------


## adamweller

Cheers Reify

----------


## Reify 3D

Another cool miniature that turned out really well. 47x18x35mm printed at 25XY and 30Z.

----------


## adamweller

Very cool print and model

----------

